# Air Motor For Flounder Boat



## tjones (May 30, 2004)

Anyone Know Where I Can Get Info On Air Motors Or Rigging Air Motor On Flat Bottom Boat.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

*Air Fan Motor*

I have seen some Honda clone looking air cooled engines on zjig.com cheap. I don`t know anything about them. I`ve got a Honda 11 HP with a 36" prop from Culver Props. I ordered it on line . The hub was made at a machine shop. They probably have hubs. Kresta Marine in Clute? has composite props with interchangable blades. Marshland marine in Mont Belvieu is another source. Marshland welded our fan stand and I`ve seen some flounder rigs there. You`ll need a trailer hub assembly with a plate welded on to mount the engine on. Using the wheel hub side, bolt it to a stand mounted on boat. Run a PTO throttle cable and steering cable to front of boat... Here are some pics of my fan setup....... I went out Thurs. night and got 10. Missed 4. Saw 3 other small ones. My tab securing the steering cable broke right out of the strarting gate and I was steering with my gigging pole. Thats my excuse.


----------



## tjones (May 30, 2004)

Thank You That Is A Lot Of Help. Thomas


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

stealth is right on. Krestas Marine in Clute


----------



## davidb713 (Jul 16, 2004)

how much does that setup run?


----------



## redneck694x41 (Aug 10, 2007)

got any pics of the gigs floundergigging and how much are they


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I contacted Kresta's and it was going to be around 6k to get the boat rigged with a fan and lights.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I know Glenn Boatwrite has built a few. Boatwrite Marine/Friendswood.He is a good man to do busines with.


----------

